# Skimmer Cracked



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I was wondering what you guys would recommend to fix a couple of cracks in my skimmer body. I was thinking silicone, super glue or a product I have at work called wet-bond.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How big are these cracks? If you can get weldon 16, it will just seep into the cracks and should fix them.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

they are about 1.5" to 2.5" long. Where would I get this Weldon 16 from?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'll check if I have the can of it at my place - if I do, you can just borrow it as you won't need much. You can just let it seep into the cracks and the let it sit which should take care of the cracks.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

nice, and thanks a lot I really appriciate it.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Weldon 3 or 4 would do a nicer job of it. 

But weldon 16 is much like putting silicone on it. But unlike silicone, it will bond the crack.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My mistake - I meant 4. Chris, I have it at home now, so PM me when you want to come get it.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks guys but I ended up fixing it using the epoxy that I have at my work. It worked great and the skimmer is running beautifully. Thanks for all your help and thanks Eric for offering to let me borrow your cement.


----------

